# Wish me luck!



## bookworm_cn317 (Mar 24, 2007)

After years of being a purple belt (yes, I said 'YEARS'), _several of which were WAY beyond my control--_among other things,  I will FINALLY be testing for my 2nd degree blue belt!

So, YAY for me!

Edited to put: My test is on Tuesday.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 24, 2007)

Best of skill , knowledge and luck
Give it your best and I am sure your will do well


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 24, 2007)

I agrew with tshadow on this, just do it.


----------



## Laurentkd (Mar 24, 2007)

Awesome!
I am sure you will do great!!
Let us know alllll the details when it is over!


----------



## Kacey (Mar 24, 2007)

Having stayed the same rank for 7 years - due largely to circumstances beyond my control - I understand!  Congrats on being ready, and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Yeti (Mar 24, 2007)

Knock 'em dead (not literally though!).
I"m sure you'll do great & I bet you'll remember this test for a long, long time. Let us know how it went!


----------



## tkd_jen (Mar 24, 2007)

Awesome!! Good luck to you, go have some fun while you show 'em what you got!


----------



## exile (Mar 24, 2007)

Yay for you indeed, Bookworm! Go get 'em!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 24, 2007)

Good Luck


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 24, 2007)

You'll do great!


----------



## jim777 (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm sure you'll be ready for whatever they throw at you; don't stress it and just bang it out 
Let us know how it goes!

jim


----------



## jdinca (Mar 25, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 25, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 25, 2007)

good luck, kick some booty!


----------



## morph4me (Mar 25, 2007)

Give 'em hell Bookworm:karate:


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 25, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> After years of being a purple belt (yes, I said 'YEARS'), _several of which were WAY beyond my control--_among other things, I will FINALLY be testing for my 2nd degree blue belt!
> 
> So, YAY for me!
> 
> Edited to put: My test is on Tuesday.


 
Best wishes!


----------



## matt.m (Mar 25, 2007)

That is so great......best of skill.....I know you will pass with the flying colors.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Mar 28, 2007)

I failed. At least, that's how I view it. My instructor says we just took a break. I was doing fine until my instructor asked me to explain how to do a front stance, and then I started freaking out (tears, hyperventilating). I told him I'm bad at explaining stuff, and then he got upset at me. So, I have 'til Saturday to e-mail him with the explainantion of how to do a front stance and a fighting stance.

So, I'm basically screwed.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 28, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> I failed. At least, that's how I view it. My instructor says we just took a break. I was doing fine until my instructor asked me to explain how to do a front stance, and then I started freaking out (tears, hyperventilating). I told him I'm bad at explaining stuff, and then he got upset at me. So, I have 'til Saturday to e-mail him with the explainantion of how to do a front stance and a fighting stance.
> 
> So, I'm basically screwed.



You're not screwed - you had an anxiety attack.  It happens to lots of people.   Your instructor knows that you know the information, or he wouldn't be giving you the time to provide it to him.  Look around MT, ask for help - we don't do front stance and fighting stance, and I'm not sure how they relate to walking and L-stances, our closest equivalent, so I'm not the right person to ask - but some people just don't respond well in public/high stress settings.  Don't give up now - if that's all you need to do, then you're all set - just write a description of each stance, including how long it is, how wide it is, what part of the foot and/or leg the length and width are measured from, the weight distribution (e.g. evenly on both legs, more on the front or back, proportions if you have them), and (if you know it) the types of techniques done from each stance, and give it to him.  If your instructor didn't think you already knew the information and choked in a high stress situation, he wouldn't be giving you this second chance to demonstrate your understanding - so don't give up, demonstrate!

I'll give you an example:  my class tested 2 weeks ago.  Two of my students missed their breaks - both young teens (one 13, one 14).  The 14 year-old, a very sensitive young girl, was so upset she was in tears - but by the next time class was held, she was calm, in charge of herself (testing had been 3 1/2 hours, and as senior, her breaks were last - it was 9:30 at night on a school night - she was _tired_) - and she made her breaks, and was promoted - because she overcame her difficulty and proved she knew what she was supposed to know, in this case, how to apply the technique.  The same went for the 13 year-old - he missed his hand break, came to the next class, and is now a green belt - and he's on medication for anxiety and other emotional concerns; when he didn't know what to do at his high yellow testing, because he was told to do something he hadn't learned yet, he got so upset he broke out in tears and walked off the floor - but he came back, did his best, and passed.  

Another example:  the senior member of our association was testing for his VII Dan, and stepped with the wrong foot for his testing pattern, Tong-Il - the performance of which was his _only _testing requirement.  He looked at the testing board, apologized, and asked to start over, which they told him to do - and he then completed the pattern correctly.

Mistakes happen - it's how you deal with them that determines your mettle, not whether or not they happen.  Get to writing, post it here for those who use your stances to provide feedback if you feel you need it, and give it to your instructor - and quit stewing about it; nothing you can do will change the past, but you can change the future - so get to it!


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 29, 2007)

Kacey said:


> You're not screwed - you had an anxiety attack. It happens to lots of people. Your instructor knows that you know the information, or he wouldn't be giving you the time to provide it to him. Look around MT, ask for help - we don't do front stance and fighting stance, and I'm not sure how they relate to walking and L-stances, our closest equivalent, so I'm not the right person to ask - but some people just don't respond well in public/high stress settings. Don't give up now - if that's all you need to do, then you're all set - just write a description of each stance, including how long it is, how wide it is, what part of the foot and/or leg the length and width are measured from, the weight distribution (e.g. evenly on both legs, more on the front or back, proportions if you have them), and (if you know it) the types of techniques done from each stance, and give it to him. If your instructor didn't think you already knew the information and choked in a high stress situation, he wouldn't be giving you this second chance to demonstrate your understanding - so don't give up, demonstrate!
> 
> I'll give you an example: my class tested 2 weeks ago. Two of my students missed their breaks - both young teens (one 13, one 14). The 14 year-old, a very sensitive young girl, was so upset she was in tears - but by the next time class was held, she was calm, in charge of herself (testing had been 3 1/2 hours, and as senior, her breaks were last - it was 9:30 at night on a school night - she was _tired_) - and she made her breaks, and was promoted - because she overcame her difficulty and proved she knew what she was supposed to know, in this case, how to apply the technique. The same went for the 13 year-old - he missed his hand break, came to the next class, and is now a green belt - and he's on medication for anxiety and other emotional concerns; when he didn't know what to do at his high yellow testing, because he was told to do something he hadn't learned yet, he got so upset he broke out in tears and walked off the floor - but he came back, did his best, and passed.
> 
> ...


 
I couldn't have said it better or given better examples. If we all sitting around at a pub & someone asked you how to do a front stance, you'd rattle it off with no problem. Anxiety attacks happen to many people (even me) you're not alone, BookWorm. You know your material:you do it every day in class. You can do this. In the words of a Saturday Night character (Stuart Smalley) "You're good enough, smart enough, & dog gone it, people like you." In 6 months, you'll look back at this & realize how far you come.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 29, 2007)

Bookworm, as long as you've trained hard and are well prepared you should be fine for your re-test, just hang in there! Good luck to you.


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 29, 2007)

Listen to Kacey, she's talking a lot of sense there Bookworm, remember girl, the only way to fail is to give up.   Don't give up!!!

You can do this, you know you can.


----------



## chrismay101 (Mar 29, 2007)

Good luck and stay chilled.Listen to kacey


----------



## Drac (Mar 29, 2007)

The BEST of luck..


----------



## morph4me (Mar 29, 2007)

Bookworm, you didn't fail unless you quit,and you're only screwed if you believe you are.  You've heard the explanation for your stances when they were taught to you, and you've been doing them since then. Take a deep breath or two, sit down at the computer and write how you do those stances, you can look in a mirror and check them out if you can't picture them. Your explanations don't have to be perfect, your instructor just wants to know that you understand how to do them. If somene at MT asked how you do a front stance and what your fighting stance was like, I'm sure you could answer. The elements are basically going to be, foot position, hand position, weight distribution, and posture. Remember, you are the only one putting pressure on you right now, and you have nothing to lose.  Like Kacey said, "Get to it"


----------



## Laurentkd (Mar 29, 2007)

Everyone is right on Bookworm!!
And I'll be happy to look over anything you are nervous about sending in to your instructor (as I am sure many others would).

Also keep this in mind... you are testing for a blue belt. I don't even look at Black Belt as perfection, but think about it-- if you are perfect at everything now, why aren't you testing for Black Belt now?  Because you aren't at that level yet.  Perfection isn't required or even expected. As long as you are making progress at each level,THAT is what matters.  And just the fact that you are testing after so long is comendable! 99% of people would have never gotten back out there.

Look at this test as a stepping stone.  You see what you need to work on, and now you have good goals in mind (probably several things you would like to improve other than just this).  Look to do better at your next test, then again better at the next one, and so on.
As someone else said, 6 months from now (with the right attitude) you will be amazed at how far you have come. 
And just the fact that you are coming back, completing what your instructor asked of you, and perserving on shows SO MUCH MORE than simply performing the way you wish you would have at the time.
So for that CONGRATS and KEEP IT UP!!


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Mar 29, 2007)

Tell me if this makes ANY sense whatsoever!

FRONT STANCE
start in ready stance
cross arms over body right over left
move right foot 1 1/2 shoulder widths apart in front
as you do that bring right arm down, kinda like you're blocking & chamber left arm
your right fist should be, like, 2 fists above your right leg
your back leg should be kinda straightish, but not totally rigid--there needs to be some bendyness 
to it.
right leg has 30% of your body weight & back leg has 70% of your body weight

FIGHTING STANCE
start in ready stance
step back with right foot--behind left foot but slightly to the side
knees should be slightly bent 
your body should be kinda sideways
bring your fists up to in between your chest & face


----------



## Kacey (Mar 29, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> Tell me if this makes ANY sense whatsoever!
> 
> FRONT STANCE
> start in ready stance
> ...



Remembering that I use somewhat different stances, it looks good to me - the only thing I would suggest is being consistent in using either front/back or left/right.


----------



## Laurentkd (Mar 29, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> Tell me if this makes ANY sense whatsoever!
> 
> FRONT STANCE
> start in ready stance
> ...



Makes sense to me! Sounds really good actually! The only thing I see is that you haven't said anything about is if the front leg is bent or straight (I know the answer but it's not my test!).  


> FIGHTING STANCE
> start in ready stance
> step back with right foot--behind left foot but slightly to the side
> knees should be slightly bent
> ...




Again sounds good.  Maybe instead of "behind left foot but slightly to the side" relate it instead in shoulder widths (for my school's stance I would say that feet are shoulder width apart).  Does that make sense?

I know this is just your rough draft, but I would also take out the "likes" and change the "kindas" to "basically" or "just about" or even just "kind of" since you are turning it in written rather than saying it.

But if I had a student orally respond with exactly what you've written at a testing I would give them an A grade! You talked about foot positioning, body positioning, and hand positioning.  You gave a good step by step process of how to move into the stance.  All around looks really good!!
Type it up nice and neat and send it in


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 29, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> I failed. At least, that's how I view it. My instructor says we just took a break. I was doing fine until my instructor asked me to explain how to do a front stance, and then I started freaking out (tears, hyperventilating). I told him I'm bad at explaining stuff, and then he got upset at me. So, I have 'til Saturday to e-mail him with the explainantion of how to do a front stance and a fighting stance.
> 
> So, I'm basically screwed.


 

You didn't fail-  he's giving you a chance to get your nerves back in order.  The explanations of the stances are fine, just be a little specific with the width of your feet, and add the angle that they're supposed to be.  I know, you wouldn't think it would matter, but some instructors feel it does.  I've had to explain stances, and that's what I was told.


----------



## morph4me (Mar 30, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> Tell me if this makes ANY sense whatsoever!
> 
> FRONT STANCE
> start in ready stance
> ...


 
And you said you weren't good at explaining things. Looks good to me, I can follow and understand it.  Good Job.


----------



## jim777 (Mar 30, 2007)

It looks good to me as well. In my school however, it is stressed that if an instructor does not say right or left in regards to a stance, it is ALWAYS the left foot that ends up out in front. Also, if you can move one foot to be in your stance, it should be the left foot that moves if possible (like charyo to chunbi). I don't know if that is an ITF thing or just how our instructors teach, but I watch the kids classes all the time (my 3 daughters are in them) and they pound those points into the kids.
So, I would likely be stepping back with my right leg into a left front stance, rather than stepping forward with my right leg into a right front stance. Again though, I'm below you in rank and that's how my instructos like to see the stances gotten into from chunbi. I don't know if those are universal things or just local to my school.

jim


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 30, 2007)

jim777 said:


> It looks good to me as well. In my school however, it is stressed that if an instructor does not say right or left in regards to a stance, it is ALWAYS the left foot that ends up out in front. Also, if you can move one foot to be in your stance, it should be the left foot that moves if possible (like charyo to chunbi). I don't know if that is an ITF thing or just how our instructors teach, but I watch the kids classes all the time (my 3 daughters are in them) and they pound those points into the kids.
> So, I would likely be stepping back with my right leg into a left front stance, rather than stepping forward with my right leg into a right front stance. Again though, I'm below you in rank and that's how my instructos like to see the stances gotten into from chunbi. I don't know if those are universal things or just local to my school.
> 
> jim


 
I think that must be how your intructors teach, we're ITF and it's right foot that moves first for us.... except in Sagi Magki....  that's always different to enable us to rotate to the right first.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 30, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> I think that's how your intructors teach, we're ITF and it's right foot for us.



I agree... we _were_ ITF, and it's left foot for blocks, and right foot for attacks... unless the instructor tells you otherwise.


----------



## jim777 (Mar 30, 2007)

Well, that's why I posted it, to put it out there. See, now I've learned something new hours before class starts!


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Mar 30, 2007)

morph4me said:


> And you said you weren't good at explaining things. Looks good to me, I can follow and understand it. Good Job.


 

Thanks. It only took me, like, 2 hours.


----------



## morph4me (Mar 30, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> Thanks. It only took me, like, 2 hours.


 
2 hours, 2 days, 2 weeks, what matters is that you did it, and you should give yourself some credit.


----------



## Laurentkd (Mar 31, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> Thanks. It only took me, like, 2 hours.


 
So have you sent it in yet?


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Mar 31, 2007)

Laurentkd said:


> So have you sent it in yet?


Yup, haven't gotten a response yet.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 2, 2007)

Have ya heard yet? Have ya heard yet? Have ya heard yet?:uhyeah:


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 2, 2007)

Keep us posted!!!!!!


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Apr 2, 2007)

Well, I called him and when he answered, I asked him if he read it yet. He said he hasn't had the chance to read it (he was, like, super busy), but he would try to get it done by tomorrow. Which is kind of a good thing, 'cuz I was starting to get REALLY worried that, I don't know, he might have thought it was a horrible attempt at explaining. So, everybody cross your fingers in the quite possibly naive hope that I get a response back from him by tomorrow!


----------



## jim777 (Apr 2, 2007)

Keeping a good thought for you!


----------



## Laurentkd (Apr 2, 2007)

I am sure everything will be just fine!!!

Let us know just as soon you do ok??!

We are all rootin' for you!!


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Apr 3, 2007)

I'll ask him about it in class tonight- and, hopefully, he'll let me know if it's decent or not. I'll let you guys know what happened later(hopefully at 10.).


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 3, 2007)

Please do, but I'm sure you did just fine.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Apr 3, 2007)

Ok, he said that most of it was fine except for the last part of the front stance. I had the numbers in the wrong places! So, that PROVES that I'm bad at math! Just don't tell that to my instructor or he'll make me do 200 push-ups!

Here's the CORRECT version (don't worry- I fixed it!):
_FRONT STANCE_
start in ready stance
cross arms over body right over left
move right foot 1 1/2 shoulder widths apart in front
as you do that bring right arm down, kinda like you're blocking & chamber left arm
your right fist should be, like, 2 fists above your right leg
your back leg should be kinda straightish, but not totally rigid--there needs to be some bendyness 
to it.
right leg has 70% of your body weight & back leg has 30% of your body weight

And,apparently, I was snide in the e-mail I sent & THAT'S why he never responded!


----------



## Kacey (Apr 3, 2007)

Y'know, it's always hard to get emotions properly in email... so I don't know about "snide"...

So... that means you passed, yes?!?!?!?!


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Apr 3, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Y'know, it's always hard to get emotions properly in email... so I don't know about "snide"...
> 
> So... that means you passed, yes?!?!?!?!


 
No, I'm gonna hafta test again last Tuesday in April. Which I kinda figured I have to anyway.


----------



## Kacey (Apr 3, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> No, I'm gonna hafta test again last Tuesday in April. Which I kinda figured I have to anyway.



So now you know you know everything you should - you'll do great!  If it's any help, I had to redo several portions of my BB test; one of my students had to retake hers entirely.  It happens - it's the people who continue, and persevere, and succeed _after_ passing the second test who are true martial artists and truly admirable - the people who find testing easy and never have to put in extra work and/or redo something are the ones most likely to quit when it really does get hard.


----------



## morph4me (Apr 3, 2007)

You should start thinking about how to explain other stances, punches and kicks, so you can go in confident be relaxed and ready when the time comes.


----------



## Laurentkd (Apr 3, 2007)

Kacey said:


> So now you know you know everything you should - you'll do great! If it's any help, I had to redo several portions of my BB test; one of my students had to retake hers entirely. It happens - it's the people who continue, and persevere, and succeed _after_ passing the second test who are true martial artists and truly admirable - the people who find testing easy and never have to put in extra work and/or redo something are the ones most likely to quit when it really does get hard.


 

She knows what she is talking about! Being able to come back from such an event really tests your spirit.  I am sure you will do great in April and then you will REALLY feel like you earned your belt (I am willing to think if your instructor just handed it to you now you probably wouldn't feel that great about it anyway).  This way you have an opportunity to really FEEL and KNOW you earned it- which is way better!! 
As far as the email goes, yeah email basically sucks when it comes to showing emotion.  If it comes up again just let him know you in no way intended it that way.  And next time use lots of sirs... that usually shows it is meant respectfully.  I wouldn't' really worry about that part though.

Good luck in late April.
Let us know how it goes ok?!

Way to stick to it, it is really admirable.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Apr 4, 2007)

Laurentkd said:


> She knows what she is talking about! Being able to come back from such an event really tests your spirit. I am sure you will do great in April and then you will REALLY feel like you earned your belt (I am willing to think if your instructor just handed it to you now you probably wouldn't feel that great about it anyway). This way you have an opportunity to really FEEL and KNOW you earned it- which is way better!!
> As far as the email goes, yeah email basically sucks when it comes to showing emotion. If it comes up again just let him know you in no way intended it that way. And next time use lots of sirs... that usually shows it is meant respectfully. I wouldn't' really worry about that part though.
> 
> Good luck in late April.
> ...


Yeah, if he gave me the blue belt yesterday, I would PROBABLY be thinking that I'm getting it becuz he felt sorry for me--and I'd rather fail several times, work my butt off to FINALLY pass the test. Because, that way it would at least mean something, you know?


----------



## Laurentkd (Apr 5, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> Yeah, if he gave me the blue belt yesterday, I would PROBABLY be thinking that I'm getting it becuz he felt sorry for me--and I'd rather fail several times, work my butt off to FINALLY pass the test. Because, that way it would at least mean something, you know?


 
AWESOME!!!
Just this post shows so much about who you are as a martial artist.

You will be a great Black Belt some day, I am SURE of it!!!!


----------



## Kacey (Apr 5, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> Yeah, if he gave me the blue belt yesterday, I would PROBABLY be thinking that I'm getting it becuz he felt sorry for me--and I'd rather fail several times, work my butt off to FINALLY pass the test. Because, that way it would at least mean something, you know?



Okay, not to parrot what Lauren said - but you definitely have the right attitude for an aspiring black belt!  Remember, it's not what you're given that's of the most value, it's what you earn - and this belt will definitely be earned - and you _will_ earn it!  I know this, because you attitude demonstrates that you already _have_ earned it.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Apr 5, 2007)

Laurentkd said:


> AWESOME!!!
> Just this post shows so much about who you are as a martial artist.
> 
> You will be a great Black Belt some day, I am SURE of it!!!!


 


Kacey said:


> Okay, not to parrot what Lauren said - but you definitely have the right attitude for an aspiring black belt! Remember, it's not what you're given that's of the most value, it's what you earn - and this belt will definitely be earned - and you _will_ earn it! I know this, because you attitude demonstrates that you already _have_ earned it.


 
Aww, that means a lot to me. Thank you, Laurentkd! Thank you, Kacey!


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Apr 11, 2007)

OK, last Friday (April 6th), I taught my friend/classmate Katie the front stance. Unfortunately, she forgot to e-mail my instructor to let him know I taught her. I had to remind her Monday (April 9th)--so, right after class we went to the computer lab so she could e-mail Jim (my instructor).
He DID get Katie's message! In my TKD class last night, Jim said I should tell Katie that I couldn't test because of her--I am NOT going to do that, 'cuz, you know, Katie's my friend! I'm not mean to my friends. EVER!


Sometimes, Jim can be SOOOOOO mean! I swear, he's like an older brother sometimes.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Apr 16, 2007)

WHERE DOES THE TIME GO?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

I just realized that _NEXT WEEK_ is going to be THE LAST whole week in April! Thank the gods for my classmates at ODU! Not only do I have my belt test next Tuesday, but I have a book report due the day before! 
Why do I always have to wait 'til the last minute to do my assignments?

So, not only do you guys have to wish me luck with the belt test, now you have to wish me luck with my book report AND exams!


Sheesh!


----------



## Kacey (Apr 16, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> WHERE DOES THE TIME GO?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> I just realized that _NEXT WEEK_ is going to be THE LAST whole week in April! Thank the gods for my classmates at ODU! Not only do I have my belt test next Tuesday, but I have a book report due the day before!
> Why do I always have to wait 'til the last minute to do my assignments?
> ...



So what are you doing here on MT when you should be studying/reading/writing?!?!?!?!?!  Get busy!!!!



Here's wishing you the best in all your current endeavours!


----------



## Laurentkd (Apr 16, 2007)

Kacey said:


> So what are you doing here on MT when you should be studying/reading/writing?!?!?!?!?! Get busy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's wishing you the best in all your current endeavours!


 
ditto!!

(As a recent college grad, I know the internet is a student's best friend when you need something to pull you away from all that important homework!!)


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Apr 17, 2007)

(As a recent college grad, I know the internet is a student's best friend when you need something to pull you away from all that important homework!!)[/quote]



Laurentkd said:


> ditto!!
> 
> I'm a procrastinator. That, and I'm slightly flaky!


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Apr 19, 2007)

OK, it's now, like 4-5 days 'til I test, so-- 
Start wishing me luck, people!!!!


----------



## morph4me (Apr 19, 2007)

Kick *** Bookworm


----------



## exile (Apr 19, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> OK, it's now, like 4-5 days 'til I test, so--
> Start wishing me luck, people!!!!



Here's what I'm wishing for you, bookworm: that you wake up on the day feeling great, and feeling invincible, as though everything you turn you hand to will come out great, and it _does_, and that by the time you get to your test, you're in such grace with the environment, and your classmates and instructors, and your own physical awareness and `body sense' of the techs, and in such perfect balance, that you can do no wrong, and everything seems easy and inevitable, and you're actually sorry when the test is finally over. 

Now wouldn't that be better than mere luck? :wink1:


----------



## Laurentkd (Apr 20, 2007)

exile said:


> Here's what I'm wishing for you, bookworm: that you wake up on the day feeling great, and feeling invincible, as though everything you turn you hand to will come out great, and it _does_, and that by the time you get to your test, you're in such grace with the environment, and your classmates and instructors, and your own physical awareness and `body sense' of the techs, and in such perfect balance, that you can do no wrong, and everything seems easy and inevitable, and you're actually sorry when the test is finally over.
> 
> Now wouldn't that be better than mere luck? :wink1:


 
What he said!!


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Apr 20, 2007)

exile said:


> Here's what I'm wishing for you, bookworm: that you wake up on the day feeling great, and feeling invincible, as though everything you turn you hand to will come out great, and it _does_, and that by the time you get to your test, you're in such grace with the environment, and your classmates and instructors, and your own physical awareness and `body sense' of the techs, and in such perfect balance, that you can do no wrong, and everything seems easy and inevitable, and you're actually sorry when the test is finally over.
> 
> Now wouldn't that be better than mere luck? :wink1:


 

Yes, exile, yes it would.


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 20, 2007)

You'll pass that test with flying colors now, bookworm!  Just remember-  be calm and think positive, and you'll do it!  Don't focus on anyone while you're up there answering questions-  I know from my own experience, my brain draws a blank, no matter how prepared I am if I look right at people and answering questions while under some stress...


----------



## Laurentkd (Apr 23, 2007)

Have you had your test yet?? It has to be any day now right??...


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Apr 24, 2007)

Laurentkd said:


> Have you had your test yet?? It has to be any day now right??...


 
Not yet. It's this evening! Wish me luck--just in case!


----------



## exile (Apr 24, 2007)

You let us know the instant you get home, y'hear?!


----------



## jim777 (Apr 24, 2007)

Good Luck!

jim


----------



## Laurentkd (Apr 24, 2007)

You'll do great! 

Let us know as soon as you can!!


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Apr 24, 2007)

Before I say anything else, PLEASE put your pitchforks & flaming torches away! OK, now that _that_ has been said, I can tell you what happened, or rathed did not happen! My test has been pushed back a week, which is kind of good for me ('cuz it's FINALS WEEK), so I can study for my finals. So, my NEW test date is May 1. Just keep wishin' me luck, 'K?


:erg:<--- this is me right now 

So, you guys stay here and I'm just gonna go hide. In case, you know, you  want to throttle me or something.


----------



## Laurentkd (Apr 24, 2007)

haha!!! no no no, I am just glad YOU are happy about it being pushed back!! That can be very stressful!!! But, now you KNOW you will be totally prepared and ready to go! So good luck next Tuesday!!


----------



## exile (Apr 24, 2007)

The suspense would be killing me, if there were any suspense involvedbut there isn't,  because I _know_ you're going to ace this thing. So hit those books, and we'll put off our own anticipated celebration of your triumph for a week.

Just make sure to _get enough sleep!!_ Students never get enough sleep! That's why they're always sick...:soapbox: 

OK, I'll stop. But you make sure to get enough sleep!


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 25, 2007)

School is always first. If it's better for you, it's better. We're in your corner rootin' for ya. Not pushin' you in a corner waitin' for you to screw up. You're gonna do great. In school first, then in the dojang. :ultracool


----------



## Shaderon (Apr 25, 2007)

No flaming torches bookworm, we all understand, just don't forget your stuff while you are concentrating on your schoolwork.  

I'll echo about getting enough sleep too, a rested mind is capeable of more than a tired one.

Take Care


----------



## morph4me (Apr 25, 2007)

Do you have any idea of the amount of work I had to do to get the pitchforks and torches out?? And now I have to put them away again!!:tantrum: 

Seriously, take care of yourself first, you're shoolwork, and when it's time to test, you can think about that. You have the support of everyone here.


----------



## tkd_Jaz (Apr 25, 2007)

Best of luck to ya! I know it's hard sometimes to balance school and TKD especially when you are testing. I'm sure you will do awesome though!


----------



## Kacey (Apr 25, 2007)

IcemanSK said:


> School is always first. If it's better for you, it's better. We're in your corner rootin' for ya. Not pushin' you in a corner waitin' for you to screw up. You're gonna do great. In school first, then in the dojang. :ultracool



What Iceman said - I am _always_ reminding my students that family and school come first - TKD will be there when they're ready.


----------



## Laurentkd (Apr 25, 2007)

exile said:


> The suspense would be killing me, if there were any suspense involvedbut there isn't, because I _know_ you're going to ace this thing. So hit those books, and we'll put off our own anticipated celebration of your triumph for a week.
> 
> Just make sure to _get enough sleep!!_ Students never get enough sleep! That's why they're always sick...:soapbox:
> 
> OK, I'll stop. But you make sure to get enough sleep!


 
This is a great point!! So many kids I knew in school never got enough sleep.  Was never my problem though... if it was 11:00pm and I was still studying I decided enough was enough and went to bed!! (Didn't hurt me until Anatomy- but by then senioritis was so bad nothing would have helped!)


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Apr 25, 2007)

morph4me said:


> Do you have any idea of the amount of work I had to do to get the pitchforks and torches out?? And now I have to put them away again!!:tantrum:
> 
> Seriously, take care of yourself first, you're shoolwork, and when it's time to test, you can think about that. You have the support of everyone here.


 

Morph-iekins, please forgive me! Would it help if I apologized on my hands and knees? 'Cuz I can do that.


----------



## Laurentkd (Apr 25, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> Morph-iekins, please forgive me! Would it help if I apologized on my hands and knees? 'Cuz I can do that.


 

Morph-iekins!?!  How CUTE!!! We might just have to make that stick!!


----------



## RED (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey good luck!!!  I've been in TKD since the early '80s but I still haven't reached Black Belt.  Military life style keeps you moving around.


----------



## morph4me (Apr 26, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> Morph-iekins, please forgive me! Would it help if I apologized on my hands and knees? 'Cuz I can do that.


 
I accept your apology for making me get out the torches and pitchforks,  but Morph-iekens????:whip1: 



Laurentkd said:


> Morph-iekins!?! How CUTE!!! We might just have to make that stick!!


 
:uhohh: :barf:Ohh Great. Now I can post in them most embarassing moment in the MA thread.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Apr 29, 2007)

UPDATE:
  OK, I test May 1st(at least, that's what my instructor said the Tuesday in April. He could easily change his mind.) I'm practicing my butt off to make sure I pass this time! 

Here's hoping I become a 2nd degree blue belt on Tues.:cheers:


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 29, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> UPDATE:
> OK, I test May 1st(at least, that's what my instructor said the Tuesday in April. He could easily change his mind.) I'm practicing my butt off to make sure I pass this time!
> 
> Here's hoping I become a 2nd degree blue belt on Tues.:cheers:


If I could make a suggestion along with *wishing you all the best*? Don't just study, practice, and sleep. After a good practice session, walk away from thoughts of school _and _MA, and just let your mind wander--go for a walk, read a mystery novel, draw, listen to music and veg out, or whatever it is you do when you have 'time to waste'. _Waste _some: it'll do a lot for your state of mind, ability to retain things, and overall outlook. In other words, I believe wasting some time makes us more productive. Just a suggestion.


----------



## exile (Apr 29, 2007)

kidswarrior said:


> If I could make a suggestion along with *wishing you all the best*? Don't just study, practice, and sleep. After a good practice session, walk away from thoughts of school _and _MA, and just let your mind wander--go for a walk, read a mystery novel, draw, listen to music and veg out, or whatever it is you do when you have 'time to waste'. _Waste _some: it'll do a lot for your state of mind, ability to retain things, and overall outlook. In other words, I believe wasting some time makes us more productive. Just a suggestion.



Amen to what kidswarrior says here. Sometimes too much focused attention is as bad as not enough.  Usually, it's much easier to see a dim start if you check it out in peripheral vision, instead of staring at it directly. 

Often a bit a distance is crucial to let the information you already possess get fully absorbed. This is true in athletic performance, but also true as a study habit. So give kdswrrr's advice a try here; it's right on target.


----------



## exile (May 1, 2007)

So today's your test, right, bkwrm? 

As you know, I'm not wishing you luck, but something much better. You go there and show them what you know, and then come home and celebratebut only after telling us how well you did, eh?


----------



## kidswarrior (May 1, 2007)

exile said:


> So today's your test, right, bkwrm?
> 
> As you know, I'm not wishing you luck, but something much better. You go there and show them what you know, and then come home and celebratebut only after telling us how well you did, eh?


 
What Exile said.


----------



## Laurentkd (May 1, 2007)

You'll do great!!!!


----------



## Shaderon (May 1, 2007)

I'm with Exile and Kidswarrior!   Take it easy and show em what you are capeable of.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (May 1, 2007)

You guys aren't gonna believe this, but I haven't tested yet! I'm assuming that I'll be testing _NEXT_ week, but, who knows?:idunno: 

It's REALLY starting to annoy me!


----------



## Kacey (May 1, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> You guys aren't gonna believe this, but I haven't tested yet! I'm assuming that I'll be testing _NEXT_ week, but, who knows?:idunno:
> 
> It's REALLY starting to annoy me!



OMG... _now_ why?  Once, that's annoying, it happens - twice?  That'd drive me bug nutty!


----------



## kidswarrior (May 1, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> You guys aren't gonna believe this, but I haven't tested yet! I'm assuming that I'll be testing _NEXT_ week, but, who knows?:idunno:
> 
> It's REALLY starting to annoy me!



Don't let it annoy you. :ultracool Certainly isn't annoying us, so no worries there.

Sometimes these unforeseen delays actually give us time to gain some *Aha!* gem that we wouldn't have gotten in time otherwise. Just go with it. Rest, workout, and play (assuing you're done with school for now?). You'll be ready to test when they are.


----------



## morph4me (May 2, 2007)

I think your instructor is trying to desensitize you, letting you think about testing, getting nervous about it, and then not testing you. At some point you'll probably walk into class and he'll catch you off guard and test you, and you'll do great. And, unless you procrastinate,  it gives you time to become eloquent in your explainations of your stances, punches, kicks etc.


----------



## Miles (May 2, 2007)

Well, good luck whenever you (finally  get around to testing!

Miles


----------



## exile (May 2, 2007)

It must be terrifically frustrating, bkwrm, but just remember Hamlet's comment to Horatio

If it be now, t is not to come; if it be not to come, it will be now; if it be not now, yet it will come: _the readiness is all._ 

(V.ii, my emphasis). You just be ready, and it will come.


----------



## Laurentkd (May 4, 2007)

exile said:


> It must be terrifically frustrating, bkwrm, but just remember Hamlet's comment to Horatio
> 
> If it be now, t is not to come; if it be not to come, it will be now; if it be not now, yet it will come: _the readiness is all._
> 
> (V.ii, my emphasis). You just be ready, and it will come.


 
yeah, normally Exile's posts make sense to me, but I must not be thinking "Englishy" enough today.  I think he means, as long as you are ready it doesn't matter when the test comes, you'll be ready! And (if so) I agree! I am sure you are more than prepared now and whenever the test does happen it will be cake!


----------



## exile (May 4, 2007)

Laurentkd said:


> yeah, normally Exile's posts make sense to me, but I must not be thinking "Englishy" enough today.  I think he means, as long as you are ready it doesn't matter when the test comes, you'll be ready! And (if so) I agree! I am sure you are more than prepared now and whenever the test does happen it will be cake!



That's basically what Hamlet is saying to Horatio, Laurenby this point in the play, he's resigned to a fatal end; he knows that Claudius will attempt to murder him one way the otherwhat he did to Rosencrantz and Guildenstern has made that pretty much inevitable, and he's willing to allow events to flow, not to control them but to be prepared for them no matter what they are.  The rest of that passage is

_Since no man has aught of what he leaves, what is t to leave betimes? Let be._

That is, since no one knows just what they're going to die from, there's no point in worrying about itjust get on with it, and be ready for whatever happens.

And that's what I think would be the right thing for bookworm to do, except that here, the outcome is not going to be grim, but happy. Just... be ready!


----------



## Laurentkd (May 8, 2007)

OK, so here are my well-wishes that TODAY is the big day!

Although at this point you have banked so much postive energy from us that I am sure you don't need any more!!


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (May 8, 2007)

I sincerely hope today's the day. I'd kinda like to be a blue belt BEFORE August rolls around. I start my next semester the last week of August. I'll be dropping TKD for a semester--I have several evening classes!


----------



## exile (May 8, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> I sincerely hope today's the day. I'd kinda like to be a blue belt BEFORE August rolls around. I start my next semester the last week of August. I'll be dropping TKD for a semester--I have several evening classes!



Well, you let us know about the test, and we'll supply the cheering and applause. eh? :wink1:


----------



## Shaderon (May 8, 2007)

If I hold my breath any longer Bookworm I'll go blue..... any news yet?


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (May 9, 2007)

exile said:


> Well, you let us know about the test, and we'll supply the cheering and applause. eh? :wink1:


 


Shaderon said:


> If I hold my breath any longer Bookworm I'll go blue..... any news yet?


 

OK, I failed yet again. On the first question, too. I think I might have set a new record for shortest belt test ever! I couldn't give a decent answer to the question of "Why do I feel I deserve to test for blue belt?"-- something like that anyway (I don't remember the exact question.).

And, now I'm starting to feel like I'm going to stay a purple belt forever. :wah: 

But, at least I didn't cry until after I got home.


----------



## kidswarrior (May 9, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> OK, I failed yet again. On the first question, too. I think I might have set a new record for shortest belt test ever! I couldn't give a decent answer to the question of "Why do I feel I deserve to test for blue belt?"-- something like that anyway (I don't remember the exact question.).
> 
> And, now I'm starting to feel like I'm going to stay a purple belt forever. :wah:
> 
> But, at least I didn't cry until after I got home.


 
Well, I know that's a huge disappointment for you, but just imagine how strong a blue belt you'll be!  Regardless of belt color, you're still learning week after week, month after month, and no one can take that away from you. 

And I think we all get stuck at some point along the way. For me it was between blue/green. Spent a year there, while my friends were on the way to brown belt. But most of those people have long since left the arts, and here I am. I know that can be true for you, too.

The only way to fail is to give up. Otherwise, we're just on a slower road to success. :ultracool


----------



## Laurentkd (May 9, 2007)

you failed your test because of THAT question?

After everything that has happened, is anyone else here getting a little suspicious of what kind of program is being run there?

I mean, I know we obviously don't know the ends and outs of everything, but still...


----------



## kidswarrior (May 9, 2007)

Laurentkd said:


> you failed your test because of THAT question?
> 
> After everything that has happened, is anyone else here getting a little suspicious of what kind of program is being run there?
> 
> I mean, I know we obviously don't know the ends and outs of everything, but still...


 
I know. Occured to me, too. But want *bookworm* to feel supported, even if the examiner's a ---- well, maybe not so great.

I've been tested by some high ranking people (7-8 stripes on their belts) who had the emotional level of three year olds. And this is not hyperbole--one really did; would throw tantrums and the whole nine yards. I eventually moved on, but while I was in the system, and on the days I did test, there wasn't a thing I could do about it.


----------



## exile (May 9, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> OK, I failed yet again. On the first question, too. I think I might have set a new record for shortest belt test ever! I couldn't give a decent answer to the question of "Why do I feel I deserve to test for blue belt?"-- something like that anyway (I don't remember the exact question.).
> 
> And, now I'm starting to feel like I'm going to stay a purple belt forever. :wah:
> 
> But, at least I didn't cry until after I got home.



You failed... because of _that????_ 

Whoa, I'm with Lauren on this. In my school, you test when our instructor thinks you're ready to test&#8212;when you're doing everything right, out there on the dojang floor, in regular class sessions. So obviously it would make no sense to ask a student why s/he feels s/he deserves to take the test; it's the chief instructor who determines that, and the obvious answer would be, `Because you believe I'm ready to test, sir.' Other schools have a fixed promotional cycle: test every four months up to green, say, every six after that up till 1st gup, etc. So there too it would make no sense to ask why you feel you deserve to test (answer: because I can read the calendar as well as anyone else in this dojang). 

The only way that question even makes sense would be if you had to _petition_ them to test! And from what you've told us, that's clearly not been the case&#8212;you've been waiting on their pleaure to test. So what the hell is the _point_ of the question in the first place?

And in the second place, how does asking the question constitute a test of skills at the blue belt level? What&#8212;we now have

*forms
*techniques
*sparring
*breaking
*justifying your belief that you deserve to take a rank test

as the five cornerstones of TKD??? And the last one is so crucial that if you `blow it', none of the other skill sets are of any interest? 

_What a CROCK._


----------



## Kacey (May 9, 2007)

I'm with Lauren and exile - I can see _asking_ the question;, to see where you are mentally, but I can't see passing  or failing being dependent in any fashion on the answer... especially not after leaving you hanging in the wind about the testing date week after week.

I know this isn't the outcome you wanted - but this is not your fault:  it is your instructor's, for not making sure that you were ready for that part of the testing.


----------



## exile (May 9, 2007)

Kacey said:


> I'm with Lauren and exile - I can see _asking_ the question;, to see where you are mentally, but I can't see passing  or failing being dependent in any fashion on the answer... especially not after leaving you hanging in the wind about the testing date week after week.
> 
> I know this isn't the outcome you wanted - but this is not your fault:  it is your instructor's, for not making sure that you were ready for that part of the testing.



Amen, KaceyBookworm, take what K. is telling you seriously: it's very important that you not think that you're deficient, or at fault, or that your TKD skills are genuinely below code, because of what happened. My feeling has always been that if you're not testing on a rigidly fixed schedule, your instructor's teaching responsibilities include keeping track of your progress and matching your next belt test accordingly. In the end, one of the hallmarks of a good school is that the instructors are on your side: they _want_ to see you succeed. I don't see signs of that attitude here, from what you've told us...


----------



## Laurentkd (May 9, 2007)

exile said:


> You failed... because of _that????_
> 
> Whoa, I'm with Lauren on this. In my school, you test when our instructor thinks you're ready to testwhen you're doing everything right, out there on the dojang floor, in regular class sessions. So obviously it would make no sense to ask a student why s/he feels s/he deserves to take the test; it's the chief instructor who determines that, and the obvious answer would be, `Because you believe I'm ready to test, sir.' Other schools have a fixed promotional cycle: test every four months up to green, say, every six after that up till 1st gup, etc. So there too it would make no sense to ask why you feel you deserve to test (answer: because I can read the calendar as well as anyone else in this dojang).
> 
> ...


 
EXACTLY!! I especially like the ability to read the calander part!
Somtimes we'll ask a student "do you feel you passed" or something like that, so that people feel confidence in themselves. Looking for something like "YES! I did my best, and my instructor has faith in me (or wouldn't have asked me to test) and so I am confident in myself that I have passed."  If someone is shaky with a response we lead them to it (did you do your best? do you trust your instructor to not set you up for failure? etc) until they realize that one belt test is not a big deal, just a small step on a larger road and they smile and say Yes sir! I feel ready for the next belt!
If it is even asked it is just a little thing, like saying "how have you improved between this belt and the last." It is by no way the "make it or break it" of the test!! That doesn't even make any sense to me at all!!

bookworm, do students often fail at tests in your school? Do you feel the isntructors set you and other students up for success (which is what I believe their job is)?  In my opion a failure of a student is really the failure of the instructor.  An instructor shouldn't tell a student they are ready to test if they aren't. And if an instructor thinks a student is ready who isn't, that is a lack of skill on the instructor's part. An instructor should WANT you to succed, and should be working hard to help you succeed.  The student is only a reflection of the instructor. 

Wow I just can't imagine failing a student over one question (especially that one!!!).  Where else in life do you fail something because of one answer wrong? ESPECIALLY on a question that really has nothing to do with the material being tested over.

I am seriously floored by this..... better stop now


----------



## Laurentkd (May 9, 2007)

exile said:


> Amen, KaceyBookworm, take what K. is telling you seriously: it's very important that you not think that you're deficient, or at fault, or that your TKD skills are genuinely below code, because of what happened. My feeling has always been that if you're not testing on a rigidly fixed schedule, your instructor's teaching responsibilities include keeping track of your progress and matching your next belt test accordingly. In the end, one of the hallmarks of a good school is that the instructors are on your side: they _want_ to see you succeed. I don't see signs of that attitude here, from what you've told us...


 
Exile, you stole my comments to kacey while I was commenting on yours!

Kacey is right one! It is not your fault, you are not the problem.  The problem is with the instructor.  Keep training hard, keep doing what you are doing.  Like I said, it is the instructor's obligation to prepare you for your test-- why else would you look to him for instruction?


----------



## JBrainard (May 9, 2007)

Laurentkd said:


> bookworm, do students often fail at tests in your school? Do you feel the isntructors set you and other students up for success (which is what I believe their job is)?


 
I was wondering this as well. Another possibility: If students *don't* often fail tests in your school, is there any indication that you are being singled out for some B.S. reason?


----------



## IcemanSK (May 9, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> I was wondering this as well. Another possibility: If students *don't* often fail tests in your school, is there any indication that you are being singled out for some B.S. reason?


 
I'm wondering the same thing:idunno:


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (May 9, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> I was wondering this as well. Another possibility: If students *don't* often fail tests in your school, is there any indication that you are being singled out for some B.S. reason?


 


IcemanSK said:


> I'm wondering the same thing:idunno:


 

Well, my mom seems to think he's doing it to mess with my mind. OMG, he really is my "big brother"-- playing mind games is something only an extremely evil older sibling would do. OK, he REALLY sucks right now!


----------



## exile (May 9, 2007)

Laurentkd said:


> Where else in life do you fail something because of one answer wrong?



The heart of the heart of the issue, right there. My only further qualification (again, in the spirit of the rest of Lauren's post): just how `wrong' could any answer you gave actually _be?_ Look at the question again... what the hell would make one set of answers `right' and another `wrong'???? How can those categories even be applicable to a question such as that one???

This is a textbook example of a one-sentence rep command! And so it shall be, Lauren...


----------



## Laurentkd (May 9, 2007)

exile said:


> The heart of the heart of the issue, right there. My only further qualification (again, in the spirit of the rest of Lauren's post): just how `wrong' could any answer you gave actually _be?_ Look at the question again... what the hell would make one set of answers `right' and another `wrong'???? How can those categories even be applicable to a question such as that one???
> 
> This is a textbook example of a one-sentence rep command! And so it shall be, Lauren...


 
And I think YOU are right on with there not even being a "right" or "wrong" answer to this type of question. For that, I'll do my part to see what happens after the sixth star!


----------



## Laurentkd (May 9, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> Well, my mom seems to think he's doing it to mess with my mind. OMG, he really is my "big brother"-- playing mind games is something only an extremely evil older sibling would do. OK, he REALLY sucks right now!


 
My older brother (senior by 7 years) used to mess with my head just to make me squirm (and cry!).  I look to my instructor as a martial role model (I guess similar to how I look at my big brother) but it would never be right for him to play mind games!  I mean, I guess if I was to learn something from it, get something advantageous out of it, maybe (for example if he just rides me hard all class to see how I handle the pressure, etc).   But never just to be mean or "evil"...

How about you tell us more about your school.  Maybe I haven't paid attention before but, are you a part of a college club (like with t-shirts and sweat pants and music)? Are you a part of a tournament school/team (lots of sparring and competitive atmosphere)? Are you at a traditional school (one main instructor, everyone in uniform, with a big focus on etiquette and philosophy, not just physical)? or something else all together.  Is your instructor the "top dog" or do you test under someone even higher. If he is the only one in charge, is he young or old? None of these in and of it's self is bad, but maybe by understanding your environment more we'll better understand what you are experiencing and maybe we'll be able to relate to you better.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (May 10, 2007)

UPDATE

OK, I got an e-mail from him. He says: _The question was "Are you ready for your blue belt"?  And the answer is YES!  your answer was "I don't know...".  Please tell me you see the difference._

I don't recall saying "I don't know", I DO, however, remember saying "I think so", meaning I think I know what I'm supposed to know to pass.


----------



## exile (May 10, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> UPDATE
> 
> OK, I got an e-mail from him. He says: _The question was "Are you ready for your blue belt"?  And the answer is YES!  your answer was "I don't know...".  Please tell me you see the difference._
> 
> I don't recall saying "I don't know", I DO, however, remember saying "I think so", meaning I think I know what I'm supposed to know to pass.



Bookworm... please listen to me, OK?

The question is, `are you ready for your blue belt'. One perfectly legitimate way to take the question is, `Am I up to scratch enough for a blue belt?' That for me would be the _preferred_ interpretation of the question. Now that's what the blue belt test _ITSELF_ is supposed to show. But clearly, if the blue belt test determines the answer to that question, and you are _taking_ your blue belt test, how can you possibly answer the question _until you know the results of the very tests you're taking???_.  Let me go through it again with you, just so you'll appreciate the next thing I'm going to say:  (i) the question is asking you if your skill level now merits a blue belt; (ii) the question is part of an exam which is the supposed determination of the answer to that question; (iii) therefore you are being asked a question as _part_ of an exam which you cannot properly answer until you've actually _completed_ the exam! 

The next thing I'm going to say is, (iv) this is&#8212;to translate the honest Anglo-Saxon into the cowardly-learned Latinate&#8212;a case of someone copulating with your mind, as it were. This is a lousy, cheap shot, in plainer terms. And if this guys says, `well, no, actually, I expected you to take this to mean, "Do you think you deserve to test for blue belt?"', then it would be an instance of criminal insincerity. He's saying in effect, `Read my mind, and if you can't, you don't get to pass'. 

I hate to suggest this, Bkwrm, but you might start thinking about shifting your training to a place where they don't play stupid arrogant-*** mind games with their students...


----------



## Kacey (May 10, 2007)

Bookworm, it's entirely possible your instructor was testing your mental state - however, as I have said before, _you should not be failed for not knowing something he has not taught you_ - when that happens, the fault lies with him, not you.  That he would fail you for being unable to explain a stance (which I disagree with anyway - not that you shouldn't be able to do it, but that that is the _sole_ reason you failed the first time is, to me, wrong), put your re-testing off multiple times, and then fail you again for not being able to answer that type of question - I say again:  *the fault is his, not yours*. I cannot say it any more clearly than that.

To give you a little perspective on this, when I tested for III Dan, I was asked to explain several things - among them how to use my hips, and how to teach hip use to a child.  I was not able to verbalize the latter the way the testing instructor wanted (1 member of a board of 4 VII Dans and 2 VIII Dans) - but he knew from what I did say, and what I demonstrated, that I knew how to do it, and passed me on the question - nor would he have failed me solely for being unable to answer one rather specific question.  Your instructor failed you for a similar concern - that's why I have a problem with it.

Now, as far as exile's suggestion - I would suggest at least looking for another class.  You have said that you won't be in his class again until school starts for fall semester - look around wherever you're living and try a few things, both in the same style and in others, if available.  Talk to a few students in other classes, ask them what happens at their testings, and see what they say.  Maybe you'll find out that where you are is really where you're supposed to be - and maybe you won't.  But if you don't check, you won't know.


----------



## kidswarrior (May 10, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> UPDATE
> 
> OK, I got an e-mail from him. He says: _The question was "Are you ready for your blue belt"? _



*Did you not SHOW UP for the blue belt test? *Why would you do that if were not fairly--most likely, _absolutely_--certain you were ready? In other words,*your presence was the answer to the question*. His question was at worst malicious, perhaps superfluous, or at best should have been rhetorical, intended merely to get you thinking. 

In my field (education), I would say of individuals like this that they are usually power-abusive, and always looking for reasons to tell others of lesser power they are not good enough, instead of using their power to help their charges build on what they're doing right. And these emotional abusers are legion.


----------



## exile (May 10, 2007)

kidswarrior said:


> *Did you not SHOW UP for the blue belt test? *Why would you do that if were not fairly--most likely, _absolutely_--certain you were ready? In other words,*your presence was the answer to the question*. His question was at worst malicious, perhaps superfluous, or at best should have been rhetorical, intended merely to get you thinking.
> 
> In my field (education), I would say of individuals like this that they are usually power-abusive, and always looking for reasons to tell others of lesser power they are not good enough, instead of using their power to help their charges build on what they're doing right. And these emotional abusers are legion.



Right, kdswrrrabusive is definitely the term that comes to mind.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 10, 2007)

exile said:


> Right, kdswrrrabusive is definitely the term that comes to mind.


 
I concur with my collegues on this one. And, you are a person of worth & value. Testing your mettle is one thing. Dangling an unattainable carrott in front of you is quite another. Find a place where you will be treated well & given the tools to build yourself up. Not to tear yourself down.


----------



## exile (May 10, 2007)

IcemanSK said:


> I concur with my collegues on this one. And, you are a person of worth & value. Testing your mettle is one thing. Dangling an unattainable carrott in front of you is quite another. Find a place where you will be treated well & given the tools to build yourself up. Not to tear yourself down.



Bookworm&#8212;Kacey, kidswarrior and Iceman are three very experienced MA teachers. You should give particular attention to, and take very seriously, their severe reservations about the appropriateness of your treatment by your instructor. There is something very wrong about this. And it's not just martial arts education; I've taught university, both undergraduate and graduate, for more than thirty years, and I can tell you than any colleagues of mine who related to their students in the fashion you describe would in all likelihood never get to the point of even being _considered_ for tenure. A single year of this and their butts would be in an unsalvageable sling so far as that job went.


----------



## Laurentkd (May 10, 2007)

exile said:


> I hate to suggest this, Bkwrm, but you might start thinking about shifting your training to a place where they don't play stupid arrogant-*** mind games with their students...


 
Haven't read the posts under this yet, but just wanted to say now that I agree with this completely. I really think you need to be in a positive environment where you can grow as a martial artist.  Do you honestly feel you are getting that now?  If not, let us help you find a place where you can!!


----------



## Laurentkd (May 10, 2007)

IcemanSK said:


> I concur with my collegues on this one. And, you are a person of worth & value. Testing your mettle is one thing. Dangling an unattainable carrott in front of you is quite another. Find a place where you will be treated well & given the tools to build yourself up. Not to tear yourself down.


 
Great post!! I agree whole-heartedly!! (can't rep, have to spread the love).
I don't really have much to add, except that I totally support the posts above (exile, iceman, kacey, kidswarrior, and I am sure others).  You deserve to be in a school that is supportive and helps you succeed.  Let us help you find a place like that for you! Please seriously consider the above posters' words and think about them logically... and decide what is best for YOU.
good luck bookworm!


----------



## exile (May 10, 2007)

Laurentkd said:


> You deserve to be in a school that is supportive and helps you succeed.  Let us help you find a place like that for you!



A double amen to what Lauren's saying here, Bookworm. I have to say, the more I think about what was done to you in that exam, the angrier and more horrified I'm getting. I see a kind of wanton destructive egotism in your instructor's casual dismissal of your best efforts, on what has to count as frivolous grounds, and I'm troubled by the thought that you're routinely subject to that egotism in your efforts to pursue a martial education and training. You really do deserve better, and so would anyone who went to the trouble of training earnestly, seriously and in good faith. The part of Lauren's note that I've quoted is the real gist of what this unpleasant episode is telling you.


----------



## morph4me (May 11, 2007)

Bookworm, I really can't add anything to what everyone has already said except to say that, IMO, the criteria for passing a stuedent to the next rank is that the student can perform to the minimum required of that rank. I would not require a student explain a stance to me unless he was testing for brown belt, the lowest level at which we allow students to begin teaching, in preparation for their black belt.

I have heard about this kind of thing before, usually at McDojo's where they are getting a fee for every test. The color of the belt you wear around your waist may or may not indicate your level of skill, but what this guy is doing is bull excrement. I agree with everyone who says go find a teacher who is not into power trips.


----------



## Shaderon (May 11, 2007)

I'm with that lot *points upwards*  I think you are being treated very unfairly and although we can't all know the full picture of what is going on, the posters above who are instructors themselves, and those of us who have the experience of being tested can see that something is not right here.

I really hope you can find a Dojang with an instructor who will treat you with respect and consideration you deserve.   By the fact that you as posting here I can tell you are pretty serious, so for your instructor not to see it enough to support you in this test I feel is unreasonable.


----------



## kidswarrior (May 11, 2007)

Bookworm, I know all this advice must put you in a tight spot, since many are suggesting you consider changing schools. Having done this myself more than once, I know this is a scary propostion. How will I be accepted? Will I be as good at the art/way they teach it? And I have to meet a whole new group of people. Etc.

But for me in retrospect, each time I moved--and they were all for serious reasons, as in your case--after a short settling-in time, things were _better _than I thought they ever could be. In other words, change is scary, but _what we change *to*_ very, very often turns out to be so much better than what we left.

As always, keep us posted. You know by now you have a group of people here who care about you (_everyone _above), and who want what's best for you.


----------



## Laurentkd (May 11, 2007)

kidswarrior said:


> Bookworm, I know all this advice must put you in a tight spot, since many are suggesting you consider changing schools. Having done this myself more than once, I know this is a scary propostion. How will I be accepted? Will I be as good at the art/way they teach it? And I have to meet a whole new group of people. Etc.
> 
> But for me in retrospect, each time I moved--and they were all for serious reasons, as in your case--after a short settling-in time, things were _better _than I thought they ever could be. In other words, change is scary, but _what we change *to*_ very, very often turns out to be so much better than what we left.
> 
> As always, keep us posted. You know by now you have a group of people here who care about you (_everyone _above), and who want what's best for you.


 
GREAT ADVICE!!!


----------



## exile (May 11, 2007)

Laurentkd said:


> kidswarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Bookworm, I know all this advice must put you in a tight spot, since many are suggesting you consider changing schools. Having done this myself more than once, I know this is a scary propostion. How will I be accepted? Will I be as good at the art/way they teach it? And I have to meet a whole new group of people. Etc.
> ...



Absolutelythat's the voice of the authentic Mentor speaking. If nothing else, Bookworm, the unaninimity of the reaction this episode is generated amongst people with good chunks of a lifetime in the martial arts should tell you something about the extremely dubious nature of your instructor's behavior. If it weren't a clear case, there'd be a lot wider spread of opinion. But all of us who've read this post and responded have found the episode... just, _aberrant_


----------



## hong kong fooey (May 13, 2007)

good luck im sure you will do fine


----------



## CF'er (May 13, 2007)

Having only recently attained my yellow belt maybe I shouldn't comment but I feel I have to......

I totally agree with what our "elders" are telling you. I am also bothered by him then emailing you trying to get a "correct" answer from you. If you answer correctly will you get your belt? Will he then unhumiliate you infront of those at your testing by explaining himself? I would think that either you test and pass/fail in the dojo but not through emails. 

He sounds like a bully and someone whose "mentoring" you could do without. 

Whatever you decide I'm sure you'll do great.


----------



## kidswarrior (May 13, 2007)

CF'er said:


> Having only recently attained my yellow belt maybe I shouldn't comment but I feel I have to......
> 
> I totally agree with what our "elders" are telling you. I am also bothered by him then emailing you trying to get a "correct" answer from you. If you answer correctly will you get your belt? Will he then unhumiliate you infront of those at your testing by explaining himself? I would think that either you test and pass/fail in the dojo but not through emails.
> 
> ...



Oh, man, GREAT post. :asian:

BTW, I tell everyone that yellow belt is the hardest to get, because 90%+ of people quit before they get there.


----------



## CF'er (May 13, 2007)

kidswarrior said:


> Oh, man, GREAT post. :asian:
> 
> BTW, I tell everyone that yellow belt is the hardest to get, because 90%+ of people quit before they get there.


 
It's been tempting but I can't let my hubby or kids get the best of me. LOL


----------



## Kacey (May 13, 2007)

CF'er said:


> It's been tempting but I can't let my hubby or kids get the best of me. LOL



Showing up is half the battle - some days it's the entire battle!

Bookworm, if you're reading this - remember that _you did everything your instructor prepared you to do_ - no matter his reasons, this is _his_ failure, because, intentionally or unintentionally, he did not prepare you for that question - it is not your fault; you showed up, having practiced everything you were taught, ready to show your skill, and were stopped by a single question that your instructor did not prep you on how to answer.


----------



## exile (May 13, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Showing up is half the battle - some days it's the entire battle!
> 
> Bookworm, if you're reading this - remember that _you did everything your instructor prepared you to do_ - no matter his reasons, this is _his_ failure, because, intentionally or unintentionally, he did not prepare you for that question - it is not your fault; you showed up, having practiced everything you were taught, ready to show your skill, and were stopped by a single question that your instructor did not prep you on how to answer.



One of the watchwords I learned early in my university teaching career from some excellent instructors was, `Teach the exam.' If there's a specific body of information that you feel it's crucial to your students to take away from your course, then clearly you want to see if they've acquired it by the end, so logically speaking, that's what the exam should cover. But by the same token, it should also be the core of the material you cover in class, just by virtue of the fact that you view it as the essential material they need to learn. So what you teach, and what you test on, should be the same. And as Kacey points out here, your instructor seems to have made a particular point of _not_ doing that. Something so important, so crucial, that you giving him an answer he didn't like meant that everything else you knew and could do wasn't even worth him looking at?? Well, if so, why did he not say one word about it in your training, in your prep, as Kacey notes?? 

This is just out-and-out professional incompetence.


----------



## Laurentkd (May 15, 2007)

Did we lose her?


----------



## exile (May 15, 2007)

Laurentkd said:


> Did we lose her?



I don't think so, Lauren. She'll be back... probably is frustrated out of her mind_I_ would beand it's no fun having to contemplate a major switch in your MA life, even if you have reason to believe you're being treated badly where you are...


----------



## kidswarrior (May 15, 2007)

exile said:


> I don't think so, Lauren. She'll be back... probably is frustrated out of her mind_I_ would beand it's no fun having to contemplate a major switch in your MA life, even if you have reason to believe you're being treated badly where you are...


 
Typically perceptive, Exile. And I think you're right on. Now let's see, where's that rep button....


----------



## Laurentkd (May 15, 2007)

exile said:


> I don't think so, Lauren. She'll be back... probably is frustrated out of her mind_I_ would beand it's no fun having to contemplate a major switch in your MA life, even if you have reason to believe you're being treated badly where you are...


 
Very good point sir.


----------



## Kacey (May 15, 2007)

Laurentkd said:


> Did we lose her?



She's been on MT today - just apparently not posting on this thread.



exile said:


> I don't think so, Lauren. She'll be back... probably is frustrated out of her mind_I_ would beand it's no fun having to contemplate a major switch in your MA life, even if you have reason to believe you're being treated badly where you are...



Yeah... what he said!


----------



## Drunken_Boxer (May 15, 2007)

Damn buddy im so so sorry for you that you failed, you know, that happens...thats kinda hard.
Like me, we had this test for the yellow belt, and you know my stomack hurts and I was feelin very bad because i know he are goin to ask me what is the name of this poomsae etc., but I know what was the name of the first poomsae, i just couldnt spit it out (yeah Im stuttering, when i try to spit some words it just being to stop, you know like a blockade or somethin), so he asked me "what is the name of the first poomsae?", I was like "aehm" *scratches head*, i really know it i know it, but i just cant spit the s--- out, so i sad, "I dont know" and looked down.
I have this test for the green belt in like 2 or 3 weeks, people please wish me luck...and the problem is, a old master from my master is goin to test us, not my "real master", his name is Zejd, he was 6x the champion in bosnien,
Champion in Germany, ex.jugoslawien, he won many tournaments wide Europe.
Black belt 1.dan Stuttgart 1982, 2.dan Stuttgart 1985, 3.dan Hamburg 1989, 4.dan Ankara 1997, 5.dan Atina 2001.
He was and is still the president taekwondo akademie 1994 till day.
MAybe someone knows him, his master was Part, he got a black belt 9.dan, damn.
H/w guys, please wish me luck...


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (May 15, 2007)

Don't worry--still alive. I just have some non-TKD related problems I have to deal with.

GOOD NEWS: I was accepted to be an intern at the local CBS affiliate.
BAD NEWS: My grades weren't good enough last semester, so I might be suspended for a semester. Hopefully not, because my mom & I filled out an appeal form and maybe they'll feel sorry for me and let me back in.


----------



## Kacey (May 15, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> Don't worry--still alive. I just have some non-TKD related problems I have to deal with.


Life happens - but thanks for letting us know!  I hope everything comes out all right.



bookworm_cn317 said:


> GOOD NEWS: I was accepted to be an intern at the local CBS affiliate.


*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!*



bookworm_cn317 said:


> BAD NEWS: My grades weren't good enough last semester, so I might be suspended for a semester. Hopefully not, because my mom & I filled out an appeal form and maybe they'll feel sorry for me and let me back in.


Hmm... I could see if they wanted you to redo some of the work, and I know some of the colleges around here will make you retake classes at another school if you get too low... but what good does suspending you do?  It just lets your other skills get stale.  Anyway, here's hoping they grant your appeal!


----------



## Laurentkd (May 15, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> Don't worry--still alive. I just have some non-TKD related problems I have to deal with.
> 
> GOOD NEWS: I was accepted to be an intern at the local CBS affiliate.
> BAD NEWS: My grades weren't good enough last semester, so I might be suspended for a semester. Hopefully not, because my mom & I filled out an appeal form and maybe they'll feel sorry for me and let me back in.


 
Man, you have a LOT going on right now!!!
Glad you said hello... congrats and good luck!!


----------



## exile (May 16, 2007)

Kacey said:


> bookworm_cn317 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry--still alive. I just have some non-TKD related problems I have to deal with.
> ...



Exactly what Kacey says, BKWRM!

Everyone's experience is different in detail, but a lot of people have encountered this sort of thing. I went through a very bad patch when I was a graduate student&#8212;a year of severe depression, barely adequate academic performance&#8212;I was facing the loss of my fellowship&#8212;and major conflicts with a number of people I was very close to. Felt like the end of the world. And a year or so later, it had turned 180º, as though I could do no wrong. And when I talked about this period to various friends of mine, they turned out to have had similar experiences. Things look very bleak, hopeless, and then... you turn around and it's all golden. It doesn't necessarily _stay_ that way, but... you know what I mean? 

Just don't give up, or give in. TKD is your art, so the phrase `indomitable spirit' should be familiar. It sounds hokey, and maybe is, as a bit of rote motivation-babble. But it actually means something very important: don't give up. Stay tough, don't admit defeat, _outlast the opposition_. It really happens, but a lot of people give up way too early and never get to see it. You're not going to do that, right?


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (May 16, 2007)

exile said:


> Exactly what Kacey says, BKWRM!
> 
> Everyone's experience is different in detail, but a lot of people have encountered this sort of thing. I went through a very bad patch when I was a graduate studenta year of severe depression, barely adequate academic performanceI was facing the loss of my fellowshipand major conflicts with a number of people I was very close to. Felt like the end of the world. And a year or so later, it had turned 180º, as though I could do no wrong. And when I talked about this period to various friends of mine, they turned out to have had similar experiences. Things look very bleak, hopeless, and then... you turn around and it's all golden. It doesn't necessarily _stay_ that way, but... you know what I mean?
> 
> Just don't give up, or give in. TKD is your art, so the phrase `indomitable spirit' should be familiar. It sounds hokey, and maybe is, as a bit of rote motivation-babble. But it actually means something very important: don't give up. Stay tough, don't admit defeat, _outlast the opposition_. It really happens, but a lot of people give up way too early and never get to see it. You're not going to do that, right?


 
Wasn't planning on it. I'm gonna try TCC-- I'll take an easy class or 2 to get my GPA up. Cross your fingers & hope they have some classes I can try.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (May 16, 2007)

I JUST got a call from the Office of Continuance--the lady that called me asked me to fax her the documents on my learning disability. My mom's gonna do that tomorrow (there's a fax machine at her office). I let my mom know that I was e-mailing her the fax number so she can do that--both of us are taking that as a good sign.



That IS a good sign, right?


----------



## Kacey (May 16, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> I JUST got a call from the Office of Continuance--the lady that called me asked me to fax her the documents on my learning disability. My mom's gonna do that tomorrow (there's a fax machine at her office). I let my mom know that I was e-mailing her the fax number so she can do that--both of us are taking that as a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> That IS a good sign, right?



This IS a good sign - right!  It means they are taking your application seriously; otherwise, they would not want documentation.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (May 18, 2007)

I enrolled at TCC yesterday-- I'm going to the VA Beach campus tomorrow to meet with an advisor & to talk to the math teacher that teaches Statistics online (and ask, maybe beg, to be added to the class).

Cross your fingers & hope I get added!


----------



## exile (May 18, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> I enrolled at TCC yesterday-- I'm going to the VA Beach campus tomorrow to meet with an advisor & to talk to the math teacher that teaches Statistics online (and ask, maybe beg, to be added to the class).
> 
> Cross your fingers & hope I get added!



The best of luck on this, BkWrm. As always, we want to know how it all works out.


----------



## Shaderon (May 19, 2007)

Good luck BW, I'm crossing my fingers for ya.


----------



## bluemtn (May 19, 2007)

Best wishes, bookworm!  I have all the proper parts crossed for you (fingers, toes, eyes...)


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (May 22, 2007)

I'M BACK IN!!!!!!! WOO HOO!!!!!!
I got a letter from ODU in the mail today. They said I can come back in, though I'm still on academic probation-- so I'm gonna hafta drop that kendo class. Oh well, maybe some other time, huh?


----------



## terryl965 (May 22, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> I'M BACK IN!!!!!!! WOO HOO!!!!!!
> I got a letter from ODU in the mail today. They said I can come back in, though I'm still on academic probation-- so I'm gonna hafta drop that kendo class. Oh well, maybe some other time, huh?


Good for you bookworm and good luck with everything


----------



## exile (May 22, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> I'm gonna hafta drop that kendo class. Oh well, maybe some other time, huh?



It'll still be there when you're back in high gear academically. First things first... sounds like things are looking up. 

Keep us posted on developments. BTW, have you come to any conclusions about the situation at your dojang?


----------



## CF'er (May 22, 2007)

Congrats Bookworm. Way to go....


----------



## Kacey (May 22, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> I'M BACK IN!!!!!!! WOO HOO!!!!!!
> I got a letter from ODU in the mail today. They said I can come back in, though I'm still on academic probation-- so I'm gonna hafta drop that kendo class. Oh well, maybe some other time, huh?



Congratulations!  And hey... what kendo class?  I think I missed something.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 22, 2007)

Way to go, Bookworm!


----------



## tkd_Jaz (May 23, 2007)

Best of luck to you! I'm sure that you will do awesome! I'll be testing for my red belt pretty soon and after that it's not too long until black belt.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (May 24, 2007)

My aspirations for blue belt shall be put on hold (for a while, at least) because I'm currently taking an online Statistics class over the summer-- it'll be ONE less thing I have to worry about. After I finish the STAT class, all I have left is COMM classes, and then....GRADUATION next May!!!


----------



## IcemanSK (May 24, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> My aspirations for blue belt shall be put on hold (for a while, at least) because I'm currently taking an online Statistics class over the summer-- it'll be ONE less thing I have to worry about. After I finish the STAT class, all I have left is COMM classes, and then....GRADUATION next May!!!


 
Good for you. I'd encourage you just to take things one at a time. Taekwondo will always be there for you.


----------



## Kacey (May 24, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> My aspirations for blue belt shall be put on hold (for a while, at least) because I'm currently taking an online Statistics class over the summer-- it'll be ONE less thing I have to worry about. After I finish the STAT class, all I have left is COMM classes, and then....GRADUATION next May!!!


Way cool!  Happy homework, and let us know how it's going - but don't neglect your studying to come here.


----------



## exile (May 24, 2007)

Work on your techs, when you need a break from worktreat practice as a kind of treat, a reward for putting in several good hours of high-quality studying each day. That way you can keep the proper priority of schoolwork and MA, but still feel good about doing your MA stuff. And your techs won't get rusty even though you're putting primary emphasis on your schoolwork.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Jun 5, 2007)

OK, I just started my internship today, so if nobody hears from me for a while-- don't worry, I'm still alive! I'm just at the news station, working.

So, no worries, cuz I'm FINE!


----------



## exile (Jun 5, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> OK, I just started my internship today, so if nobody hears from me for a while-- don't worry, I'm still alive! I'm just at the news station, working.
> 
> So, no worries, cuz I'm FINE!



OK, bkwrm, but what is the state of your MA situation... what's going on there?


----------



## Kacey (Jun 5, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> OK, I just started my internship today, so if nobody hears from me for a while-- don't worry, I'm still alive! I'm just at the news station, working.
> 
> So, no worries, cuz I'm FINE!



Sounds fun!!!



exile said:


> OK, bkwrm, but what is the state of your MA situation... what's going on there?



Yeah - what he said!


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Jun 24, 2007)

Bad news, I'm afraid: I just dropped out of the online stats class I was taking. There was just NO way I would have been able to pass the midterm. So, I'll just take it at ODU. In a classroom setting.

But, look on the bright side, you'll be able to talk to me a LITTLE more often now! Because I am now free-with the exception of the 3 days I intern at the news station!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 24, 2007)

Y'know, some classes are just not appropriate for online instruction - they require too much feedback.  It's a lot harder to admit that something isn't working and try another way than it is to keep going.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Sep 10, 2007)

I had a private lesson on the 7th. My instructor mentioned I was about ready to test but he wants me to test in front of a large group of people, and I'm somewhat freaked about that now.

I have no problem with testing in front of a SMALL group, but thinking about a HUGE group kinda makes my stomach hurt.


So, cross your fingers and pray he decides ix-nay on the large group. But, just in case I'm NOT lucky enough for that to happen, any suggestions on how to deal?


----------



## kidswarrior (Sep 10, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> I had a private lesson on the 7th. My instructor mentioned I was about ready to test but he wants me to test in front of a large group of people, and I'm somewhat freaked about that now.
> 
> I have no problem with testing in front of a SMALL group, but thinking about a HUGE group kinda makes my stomach hurt.
> 
> ...


Every time you start to get nervous, imagine all the 'Masters' in Speedos. But remember: DO NOT laugh out loud--only to yourself. :lfao: 
Really, though, this kind of thing often actually works. Best wishes!


----------



## Kacey (Sep 10, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> I had a private lesson on the 7th. My instructor mentioned I was about ready to test but he wants me to test in front of a large group of people, and I'm somewhat freaked about that now.
> 
> I have no problem with testing in front of a SMALL group, but thinking about a HUGE group kinda makes my stomach hurt.
> 
> ...



Don't let it throw you.  Your instructor's job is to put you in difficult/uncomfortable situations - situations you wouldn't voluntarily put yourself in - to help you grow as a person.  If your instructor is putting you in this type of situation, then he believes you are able to perform in it.  Take heart from that, and get up in front of the group and demonstrate that you _are_ the next rank - and _believe _it as you do it.


----------



## morph4me (Sep 11, 2007)

Breath, and remember that the crowd has nothing to do with your test, it's just you and your instructor. Breath. Good Luck.


----------



## Drac (Sep 11, 2007)

The size of the crowd is NOTHING..Ignore them...You will do fine...Ya should have seen me when I made my first stage appearence, I was terrified..I took the fear and pushed in into a distant place in my mind.It worked got a standing ovation and some great reviews...Keep us posted..


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Oct 10, 2007)

Wish me luck on my mid-term today!


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 10, 2007)

Good luck Bookworm let us know how it went.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Dec 16, 2007)

I MIGHT be testing for my blue belt this Wednesday. So, cross your fingers, pray to the gods, sacrifice the animal of your choice(like a small, furry woodland creature) and HOPEFULLY I'll pass this time!


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 16, 2007)

Just relax, focus & enjoy yourself. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Laurentkd (Dec 17, 2007)

This has been a long time coming! I am confident that you will do great!


----------



## exile (Dec 17, 2007)

Keep your head together, breath deeply and slowly, and remember that it's all there, inside you. You know this stuff, and this is this is your chance to _show_ you know it. It's not really a test... it's a chance to show off. Think of it that way and you'll be at the top of your game for it.


----------



## newGuy12 (Dec 17, 2007)

exile said:


> It's not really a test... it's a chance to show off.



Yes, indeed.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, at least I didn't cry! I just need to practice the combinations more and I'll pass next time. My instructor said I was very good on the forms(Il Jang, Ee Jang, Sa Jang), so, if it wasn't for those combinations, I totally would have passed!


----------



## newGuy12 (Dec 19, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> Well, at least I didn't cry! I just need to practice the combinations more and I'll pass next time. My instructor said I was very good on the forms(Il Jang, Ee Jang, Sa Jang), so, if it wasn't for those combinations, I totally would have passed!



Oh, my!  To be good at the hyung is very much better than to be good at the combinations.  The combinations will be much easier to learn than the forms are.  So that is good news.

And, I am glad that you did not cry.  You accepted the outcome, and now go forward.  Never giving up, that is the TaeKwonDo Way.  And, this way of thinking is ours in everything that we do!  Failing, maybe, but never giving up!  That is most important!

I am having trouble with kicking motions.  They are not to my liking.  But I will not be sour about that.  I will simply continue to practice, and in time, I will improve!


----------



## Laurentkd (Dec 21, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> Well, at least I didn't cry! I just need to practice the combinations more and I'll pass next time. My instructor said I was very good on the forms(Il Jang, Ee Jang, Sa Jang), so, if it wasn't for those combinations, I totally would have passed!



Is this the same instructor and same test that you have failed a couple of times now??? 

I really wish you would look into another school my friend.  An instructor should not be setting you up for this over and over, and really a color belt test is not THAT huge of a deal.  Only one step on a path of many! I am not saying that color belt ranks should just be handed to students (not at all!) but an instructor that fails a student for messing up on one or two minor things just doesn't make sense to me (not knowing your forms is a big deal, combinations not so much!).  Ask Exile how many students he fails for missing a couple of questions on a test. That isn't how it works!
I know I have expressed my views on this earlier in the thread, and I really comend you for sticking with it and keeping such a positive attitude, but I really do wish you would see what other schools have to offer you.
I am sorry if this seems harsh but I am angry for you! I can tell you work hard and you try your best and you are really committed to your art.  I just think it is such a shame that your instructor doesn't seem to see this and that he continuously sets you up for failure.  Remember- an instructor who thinks a student should pass (and thus tells the student she should test) and then the student does NOT pass is a poor reflection on the instructor (regardless of the circumstances!).


----------



## exile (Dec 21, 2007)

Laurentkd said:


> Is this the same instructor and same test that you have failed a couple of times now???
> 
> I really wish you would look into another school my friend.  An instructor should not be setting you up for this over and over, and really a color belt test is not THAT huge of a deal.  Only one step on a path of many! I am not saying that color belt ranks should just be handed to students (not at all!) but an instructor that fails a student for messing up on one or two minor things just doesn't make sense to me (not knowing your forms is a big deal, combinations not so much!).  Ask Exile how many students he fails for missing a couple of questions on a test. That isn't how it works!



Bookworm, I really wish you would take Lauren's comments to heart. It's true: a good instructor is on your side. Repeat: a good instructor is on your side, trying to set you up to succeed, not fail. Sometimes you have to be very tough and demanding with a student to get them to do their best work, the work you know they're capable of, but you are always trying to get them on to the next stage, not hold them up. Small errors, matters of detail... those aren't crucial. If I were teaching a physics class, say, and a student wound up solving a problem correctly&#8212;translating the text describing a mechanical or electromagnetic situation into a set of equations expressing the physical relations involved, getting all the knowns on one side and the one unknown you were looking for on the other, by various mathematical manipulations&#8212;and then wound up making a dumb arithmetical error when the numbers were plugged into the result of the previous step&#8212;that student would get close to full credit for the answer. The crucial thing that class would have been teaching would be, what is the nature of the relationship amongst physical quantities? How can we take advantage of these relationships to determine the value of certain quantities when we're given (or are able to deduce) the value of other quantities? If you worked out the relations correctly and solved the resulting equations, then the class would have been largely successful up to that point, and the arithmetic error... well, carelessness is not good, but it's not a deal-breaker. Something similar is going on in your MA class, except it sounds like, not only are you not getting almost full credit for your work, but you're getting failed for a very small, low-level sort of error. And this isn't the first time you've gotten this treatment, right?



Laurentkd said:


> I know I have expressed my views on this earlier in the thread, and I really comend you for sticking with it and keeping such a positive attitude, but I really do wish you would see what other schools have to offer you.
> I am sorry if this seems harsh but I am angry for you! I can tell you work hard and you try your best and you are really committed to your art.  I just think it is such a shame that your instructor doesn't seem to see this and that he continuously sets you up for failure.



That makes two of us!



Laurentkd said:


> Remember- an instructor who thinks a student should pass (and thus tells the student she should test) and then the student does NOT pass is a poor reflection on the instructor (regardless of the circumstances!).



No MA instructor I know would dream of setting an exam date for a student whom s/he didn't already _know_ was going to pass with flying colors. You're being set up, it sounds like. I hate to see you used as your instructor's punching bag in this way&#8212;you can do better!


----------



## Kacey (Dec 21, 2007)

Laurentkd said:


> Remember- an instructor who thinks a student should pass (and thus tells the student she should test) and then the student does NOT pass is a poor reflection on the instructor (regardless of the circumstances!).



I agree with Lauren and exile - I have had students fail color belt tests, but it was because they got cocky and didn't perform their best, not because they weren't able to pass - and any student who failed _once_ is watched very closely before being allowed to test again.  Testing should be a time to demonstrate that you _are_ the next rank - a time to prove you've gone beyond what you thought your limits were - not a time to rip you down because one area isn't good enough.  If your instructor has failed you for the same rank twice now, that means your instructor is either setting the standards too high, or isn't teaching you what you need to know at the standard you need to demonstrate - or isn't making sure you're ready before you test.

Students can fail - if there's no risk of failure, it's not a test, it's a demonstration - but letting students test who cannot pass - especially letting a student test who is not ready who has already failed that level once - is, IMHO, a poor practice for an instructor.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 21, 2007)

Bookworm I can only echo Lauren and exile and Kacey sentiments, Your instructor makes no sense at all three times for the same belt and he keeps finding nough flaws withen your training to fail you. I have been training people for thirty years and have never heard of this, there is a huge problem in thta school, please find somewhere else to train.


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 21, 2007)

Bookworm,

I echo what the above folks have said about changing schools. You need an instructor who is on your side. I'm a tough grader, but I make sure my students are prepared before they test. I'm always there biggest fan on the mat.

The above folks & myself have a combined TKD experience of about a Century. We've seen a few things in this Art. But we shouldn't have sway just because of that. We really do want you to succeed in this Art. I know you love this Art. You should be given every opportunity to succeed in the Art you love.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Dec 21, 2007)

Actually, it's my fault: 
   1. I kept losing my balance on the reverse side kicks.
   2. I need to do the combinations in a straight line-- not all over the place!

Both of which I'm working on.


And, my instructor isn't to blame for me not passing-- it's my fault. I'm an immature, spoiled brat with LD and Asperger's. It just takes me a little longer to figure stuff out sometimes.


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Dec 21, 2007)

Yeah awright.


----------



## newGuy12 (Dec 22, 2007)

Well, I'm certainly not qualified to say whether you should quit the school or not, and I am less experienced than the other posters here.  I have no say in that matter.



bookworm_cn317 said:


> Actually, it's my fault:
> 1. I kept losing my balance on the reverse side kicks.
> 2. I need to do the combinations in a straight line-- not all over the place!
> 
> Both of which I'm working on.



You will keep working on these things, and I will keep working on my things, like the "Exile Drills" of kicking and holding out the kick, "Juche Style"! 

We will both improve, and others along with us.  Always improving.  We will pay the price in practice and sweat to become more skillful. No problem.   It will be ours.  We will patiently continue toward this.




bookworm_cn317 said:


> And, my instructor isn't to blame for me not passing-- it's my fault.  I'm an immature, spoiled brat



Immature spoiled brat?  No, this is not true.  I can tell from what you write that this is not true.  We are TKD students growing in skill and power and fortitude.  Our minds and personalities are also becoming stronger.  Besides, if you consider some personality faults, I tell you the truth, I could match you and then RAISE you by a whole lot!  I have personality faults, but do not let that stop me one bit!

I see this like the stock market.  The stock market trends, if you look over a small period of time, go up and down, up and down.  However, if you look at the stock market trends over a LONG PERIOD of time, oh,... what do you see then?  Oh, it is GOING UP.  Its true.  Its the same with this practice. 

Some weeks seem better, some worse, but OVER THE LONG HAUL, we get better.  The comparison just has to be over a long enough time.  t1 - t0.



bookworm_cn317 said:


> with LD and Asperger's. It just takes me a little longer to figure stuff out sometimes.


I don't know what these things are, but, if they are challenging to you, and you don't let them keep you from continuing, then, I applaud you and let me say that this only gives me more respect for you, if you have to try harder than other people may.     Remember how the turtle beat the rabbit in the race?  The rabbit could run very fast, no problem.  Oh, this will be easy, to win the race.  OH, but the rabbit lost.  Why?  Hahahaha ----------- because the turtle kept on going.  Never minding the rabbit, the turtle kept on.   That is me.  I *AM* the turtle.  

Much stronger than any mutant ninja turtle.  I am Robert the Red, Turtle of TKD, who does not stop at adversity!  Ha!    I persevere!!!


----------



## Laurentkd (Dec 22, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> Actually, it's my fault:
> 1. I kept losing my balance on the reverse side kicks.
> 2. I need to do the combinations in a straight line-- not all over the place!
> 
> Both of which I'm working on.


 
Bookworm, if you were testing for 2nd degree black belt I MIGHT fail you for these two points. But if everything else was perfect, I most likely would still pass you but point out these specific things for you to improve on. 



> And, my instructor isn't to blame for me not passing-- *it's my fault. I'm an immature, spoiled brat* with LD and Asperger's. It just takes me a little longer to figure stuff out sometimes.


PLEASE!! From the little I know of you here I do not see that at all! Is that something your instructor has told you? Little things you have said in the past have caused me to wonder about that relationship.
Well, if you won't look into other schools (sigh) I at least want to comend you on your hard work and your no-quit attitude.  I hope you are enjoying your training and looking forward to your next opportunity to test...
(But I stand by my statement: If the student is giving 100% and listening to her instructor, it IS the instructors short coming if the student doesn't pass a test the instructor set her up for.)


----------



## Kacey (Dec 22, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> Actually, it's my fault:
> 1. I kept losing my balance on the reverse side kicks.
> 2. I need to do the combinations in a straight line-- not all over the place!
> 
> ...


BW, I'm a middle school special education teacher _and_ a TKD instructor - and I have students who have way more difficulty than you, one who has Down's Syndrome, and one who has Cerebral Palsy, a seizure disorder, and mental retardation; they both have IQs in the mid to high 60s.  They do their best every time they test, and they are grade on how they perform the standards both compared to how others perform, and how they performed the last time - how much improvement they have shown - and so is every other student I have.  

I have had students with everything from the 2 above to students with permanent injuries that meant things had to be modified to students with learning disabilities to students with serious psychiatric problems, mixed in with the normal range of students that every instructor gets - and they were all treated individually, those with difficulties and those without - and the standard was both solid and flexible; for example, I have 3 students who are currently 2nd gups - 1 45 years old (male), 1 26 (male), and 1 13 (female).  They each have their own strengths and weaknesses, as has been seen as they've worked their way through the ranks together - the younger man, for example, is more able physically than the older one, who has bad knees and a history of neck problems... but the younger man also had to come back from surgery to remove his gall bladder last summer, while the girl (who is the older man's father) is growing so fast that her coordination is iffy, and her medication for her ADD keeps having to be adjusted because of her growth and changing hormones.  But the older man will never be penalized because he can't jump as high, any more than the girl will be penalized because she can't break as many boards as the other two, and so on - people are different, and need to be treated differently.

Any good instructor realizes that all students are individuals and need to be treated as such... and also that if a student who works as hard as you do continues to have problems with particular things, then that student needs to be given additional assistance in learning/demonstrating them - not be failed repeatedly because the student is doing his/her damnedest and the task highlights where the student has difficulties.  Failing you at testing repeatedly instead of giving you additional assistance - especially when you are trying so hard - is _his_ failure, not yours.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Apr 8, 2008)

I PASSED!!!!!!
I'M A BLUE BELT!
I'M A BLUE BELT!
I'M A BLUE BELT!
I'M A BLUE BELT!
I'M A BLUE BELT!
I'M A BLUE BELT!



You can't tell I'm happy about it, huh?


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 8, 2008)

FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!:headbangin:


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 9, 2008)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

artyon:artyon:

*_You're an inspiration in perseverance._​


----------



## TaeKwonDoKevin (Apr 9, 2008)

*Congrats! and NEVER Give Up!*
*-Kevin*


----------



## morph4me (Apr 9, 2008)

Congratulations!!!
is this the right shade of blue?

artyon:


----------



## jim777 (Apr 9, 2008)

Awesome, Congratulations!


----------



## Laurentkd (Apr 10, 2008)

*We've all been waiting for this one!
Way to go!!!!
How was the test?*


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Apr 10, 2008)

Laurentkd said:


> *We've all been waiting for this one!*
> *Way to go!!!!*
> *How was the test?*


 
Surprisingly easy! Jay didn't test me, "Dan" did, and I passed. Jay thought I was joking, becuz Dan's tests are harder than Jay's. I even did the dorky-white-girl dance the moment Dan said I passed! The only hard part was the terminology portion of the test--Dan pronounces the words a tiny bit differently than how me & Jay pronounce them.


Now I just need to get used to the idea of me teaching. I'm bad with explaining stuff.


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 10, 2008)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> Surprisingly easy! Jay didn't test me, "Dan" did, and I passed. Jay thought I was joking, becuz Dan's tests are harder than Jay's. I even did the dorky-white-girl dance the moment Dan said I passed! The only hard part was the terminology portion of the test--Dan pronounces the words a tiny bit differently than how me & Jay pronounce them.
> 
> 
> Now I just need to get used to the idea of me teaching. *I'm bad with explaining stuff.*


Evidently not.


----------

